# 13X7 ALL CHROME GOLD NIPPLES



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

I GOT A SET OF 13X7 ALL CHROME GOLD NIPPS.................I THINK (PLAYER) NO CURBAGE....................IM ASKING $500 FOR JUST RIMS OR $700 WITH ADAPTER CAPS AND KNOCK OFFS....................THREE PLAYER ADAPTERS ONE CHING CHANG ADAPTER, THREE PLAYER CAPS AND ONE DAYTON CAP....................BUYER PAYS SHIPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!








RIM#1








RIM#2








RIM#3








RIM#4








HERE ARE THE CAPS
CAP#1








CAP#2








CAP#3








CAP#4


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

HERE ARE THE ADAPTERS
















CAPS.....................WHICH ONE IS THE DAYTON ONE??????????????????????








I COULDNT TELL EITHER








*PRICE IS FIRM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PAY PAL READY OR MONEY ORDER......................BUYER PAYS FOR SHIPPING, IM LOCATED IN OMAHA NEBRASKA*


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 6 guests)

APACHERX3
1lo84regal
[h=4]HURRY UP AND BUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/h]


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PM SENT!


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

How much is shipping to tx 78332?


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

ALL PMS RETURNED.......................HERES A LIL VIDEO WHEN I SPRAYED THEM OFF
http://youtu.be/E33ubddFgC0
*ONCE AGAIN $500 FOR JUST RIMS AND $700 FOR EVERYTHANG, BUYER PAYS SHIPPING*


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

WHO WANTS TO GO IN ON THESE ? I ONLY NEED TWO


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

WEST WEST GENTE THESE RIMS RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR STILL FOR SALE..........................ZIP CODE IS 68112 LIKE I SAID PRICE IS FIRM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

Pm'd


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT FOR OG PLAYER 72's


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

96's ?


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

Not bad carnal..


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

ramo68 said:


> 96's ?


SIMON 96 SPOKE



Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> Not bad carnal..


COME SNATCH THESE'S


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

APACHERX3 said:


> I GOT A SET OF 13X7 ALL CHROME GOLD NIPPS.................I THINK (PLAYER) NO CURBAGE....................IM ASKING $500 FOR JUST RIMS OR $700 WITH ADAPTER CAPS AND KNOCK OFFS....................THREE PLAYER ADAPTERS ONE CHING CHANG ADAPTER, THREE PLAYER CAPS AND ONE DAYTON CAP....................BUYER PAYS SHIPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HERE'S A LIL VIDEO
http://youtu.be/E33ubddFgC0


----------



## charlie3am (Apr 16, 2012)

Money sent homie, thanks again


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

charlie3am said:


> Money sent homie, thanks again


*RIMS ARE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

